# 19 Days of Christmas 2012 Sale at Golden River Sports



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

BTW - if the item does not sell on its featured day, we honor the sale price for the entire 19 Days of Christmas promotion (now through 12/24)! So if you missed it, you may have a second chance at any of our items. As long as no-one else got there first!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Is there a way to get deals if you are not on Facebook ?


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

rwhyman said:


> Is there a way to get deals if you are not on Facebook ?


 
Sure! On our website GoldenRiverSports.net


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Be sure to check out our updated list on our website. For example, Wave Sport Habitat's are on clearance for $599 right now!

40% off any one regular priced item now through Christmas Eve!


----------

